# How soon for FET?



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi

I have been told I could go for FET after I have an AF so middle to late August. Has anyone else been after one AF and been successful?

Do you thibk it would be too soon?

Dawn


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Dawn

I have had 2 FETs. Both of them were after just one AF. After the negative result I bled and if my memory serves me correctly I had one AF and then went for treatment. I had a fresh cycle on 7th July, followed by FET at the end of September. After that I wanted to wait until after Christmas so the next FET was at the end of January.

Helen
x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Dawn,

I think it is physically OK to do the FET after one regular AF as you are not being stimmed and I think many women do this.  The question I would ask is if there is anything else that has been overlooked or should be tested prior to trying again just to give yourself the best possible chance.  Otherwise there is no reason to wait more then one AF cycle if it is normal AF.
Bonnie
b123


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Dawn,

Yes, we did - had first tx in March 2006 and negative result at beginning of April. Second tx with frosties at end of April and then postive result - currently sleeping on my knee  - at the beginning of May!

If your doctors think you or your partner need further tests for any possible problem, it may be better to wait longer. If not, I see no reason why you can't go ahead straight away.

Good luck!!!

Kasia



Newday said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been told I could go for FET after I have an AF so middle to late August. Has anyone else been after one AF and been successful?
> 
> ...


----------

